# John Deere 425 lawn/garden tractor pto is dead



## Charles Zook (May 4, 2019)

Hello, Have a 415 J.D. with 54 in. shaft drive deck and was mowing and never had a problem, but the deck shut off, no noises, just like shutting off deck with the dash switch, as I was about done mowing. The dash lite shows mower as engaged, but pto shaft to mower is not active. Can any one tell me or have a diagram of the fuse panel circuit board? On the board there is a red light and a green light glowing and have no idea what this indicates? Would appreciate any info. available on explaining the fuse panel circuit board. Also could the problem be the pto relay on the board, or possibly the selenoid on back side of rear end, which apparently activates the internal clutch for the pto? Do not hear the selenoid activating when engaging pto switch on the dash. Seemed unusual that it would be a electrical problem occurring suddenly after approx. 2 hours of mowing? Any help would be appreciated.
Thank You,
C.D. Zook


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I am not of any help here, I had to purchase the repair manual for my JD X749, which is similar in design, but uses a different electronic control unit so of no use on the 415.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2020)

Charles Zook said:


> Hello, Have a 415 J.D. with 54 in. shaft drive deck and was mowing and never had a problem, but the deck shut off, no noises, just like shutting off deck with the dash switch, as I was about done mowing. The dash lite shows mower as engaged, but pto shaft to mower is not active. Can any one tell me or have a diagram of the fuse panel circuit board? On the board there is a red light and a green light glowing and have no idea what this indicates? Would appreciate any info. available on explaining the fuse panel circuit board. Also could the problem be the pto relay on the board, or possibly the selenoid on back side of rear end, which apparently activates the internal clutch for the pto? Do not hear the selenoid activating when engaging pto switch on the dash. Seemed unusual that it would be a electrical problem occurring suddenly after approx. 2 hours of mowing? Any help would be appreciated.
> Thank You,
> C.D. Zook


Did you ever get to the problem? I have the same apart of the pto light isn't lighting up


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Kevin,
First thing to check is your electric PTO clutch to see if its working. If not, it's most likely bad. On my mower, it just quit working while I was mowing and that was the end of my electric clutch. Check also for a blown fuse in your PTO ciurcuit.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2020)

harry16 said:


> Kevin,
> First thing to check is your electric PTO clutch to see if its working. If not, it's most likely bad. On my mower, it just quit working while I was mowing and that was the end of my electric clutch. Check also for a blown fuse in your PTO ciurcuit.


I got no power at the solenoid but I put a battery on the solenoid and it worked, I can only find three fuses and they are OK, the wiring pictures are pointless as it doesn't show fuses location on the tractor


----------



## Charles Zook (May 4, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Did you ever get to the problem? I have the same apart of the pto light isn't lighting up


Kevin, Guess I worked backwards again, assumed with dash light lighting uo that dash switch was ok. so replaced fuses, then relay, then selenoid on rear end, and finally the dash switch ended up as the fix. Wasted time & money, but now works as it should.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2020)

Do you know if there is more than the two on the circuit board and one other fuse on the machine and if so where are they?


----------

